# I'll always know...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll always know what you did last summer.



No ****. This is a real movie.
Well, a straight to video one, anyways. 
I'm not kidding!!
Someone really filmed this!!!

This is not a joke!!
I'm serious!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you kidding?
You can't be serious.
Is this a joke?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Not a joke!
Not a hoax!
Not an imaginary story!

Someone has spent the money to make this movie!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Dear God.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you imagiming this?
Is this a hoax?
Did someone REALLY spend money on this?
Is God really "dear?"

hehe.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I can hardly wait to watch this one !!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The sequel "I Did, You Know What, Last Summer" should be next in line


----------

